
Ask HN: How to get recognised by the recruiters of companies like Apple,Google? - somoneonhn
How to get recognised by the recruiters of Big companies like Apple, Google?
What they look in resume and what should you have done before applying?
======
herbst
Not personal experience, but a ex coworker of mine is in the core team of a
programming language and one of the top contributors there plus doing a lot of
review work. He would get offers from all the relevant companies on a regular
base just based on his Github activity.

------
swcoders
One person I know was from very good college and he got calls from recruiters
from big companies.

------
andymoe
Make friends with people who work or worked there and get someone to refer or
introduce you.

